# I'd like to know more about my bow.



## RED813 (Apr 2, 2014)

I recently got a Wing archery Falcon 62" 30# and I have no idea how old it is, how much its worth, or really anything about it. Please help.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pics would help a lot.


----------

